
Werner Herzog: ‘Film-making is always some sort of risk-taking’ - joubert
https://www.ft.com/content/9979bfb8-b5fa-11ea-8ecb-0994e384dffe
======
IMAYousaf
My single favorite scene from any Herzog related film:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWH_9VRWn8Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWH_9VRWn8Y)

Herzog inquires and videos insane penguins in Antarctica as they march on
towards their doom.

~~~
Gatsky
This could be a documentary about my research career.

~~~
IMAYousaf
Everytime I read the words "but why?", I hear them in his voice over here.

There's something so absurd about tiny flapping, waddling penguins as an
animal, and yet they seem relatable too as they go about their day everyday,
including the insane penguins in question.

------
op03
Running joke with the boss - we will do it only if you eat your shoe -
[https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/1979-werner-herzog-
at...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/1979-werner-herzog-ate-
his-770500)

~~~
brudgers
On YouTube [https://youtu.be/RNNGzMK5e4c](https://youtu.be/RNNGzMK5e4c)

------
ihinsdale
If you enjoyed this interview, I recommend you check out the book _Werner
Herzog: A Guide for the Perplexed_ ([https://www.amazon.com/Werner-Herzog-
Perplexed-Conversations...](https://www.amazon.com/Werner-Herzog-Perplexed-
Conversations-Cronin/dp/057133606X/)), which is essentially a 400-page
interview transcript covering Herzog's autobiography and filmography. One of
the most inspiring books I've ever read.

------
mojuba
One of the greatest documentalists of our time. A favorite quote that has a
double meaning in this context:

 _Storyboards are the instruments of the cowards_

(For the record, I don't believe the above is true for iOS development :)

~~~
Hoasi
> Storyboards are the instruments of the cowards

It is Mr. Herzog's slightly pedantic tongue in cheek, semi-flamboyant,
original way of saying that _his_ type of cinema doesn't require storyboards.
That is fine, as long as no one misunderstands it for saying that he doesn't
need a script to plan his shots and can rely solely on artistic brilliance and
improvisation, which couldn't be further from the truth.

Of course, most documentaries and art films don't need a visual screenplay
like a storyboard, because it wouldn't make sense to script the action besides
the fact that there is little action in those films. It is kind of logical and
has nothing to do with being particularly brave. Now, action movies require
storyboards because otherwise, the director wouldn't know what to do and would
blow the studio's budget and get fired. Not using a storyboard wouldn't make
the director a coward, but it would be unprofessional.

In cinema and documentaries and even to do YouTube videos, you need a plan, an
outline, or a script. Without a planning tool, you will blow up your budget
and end up with a second rate product. A storyboard is a planning tool you
need when your scene is complex and will require tight control of your budget.
It is just a tool and doesn't impede your improvisation abilities or choices
or make you afraid of anything. That's silly.

------
paulcole
This guy dragged a boat over a freaking mountain so he knows what he’s talking
about.

~~~
andi999
While I applaude and admire his effort, I am somewhat concerned with the
result. Can anybody elaborate why his movies are considered great? (This is
not a rhetorical question, I am curious what other see that I do not.)

~~~
leephillips
They're considered great by the people who consider them great. Personally, I
think he's insufferable. He was granted exclusive access to make a documentary
about the Chauvet caves, and made a film mostly about himself. What a waste.

~~~
wazoox
But I've loved this film. It was one of these rare 3D movies where the 3D made
sense.

~~~
leephillips
Hmm. I didn’t have the benefit of 3D, I saw it on TV.

~~~
wazoox
The atmosphere inside the cave was as real as you can imagine in 3D, in a
cinema. You really feel inside the cave.

Another fantastic documentary to see in 3D, in a cinema, was "Pina".

------
ctchocula
Aguirre was the film that inspired late Taiwanese-American director Edward
Yang (one of my favourite directors) to become a filmmaker and ignited his
love of film. He was reportedly working as an engineer in tech. Perhaps Herzog
will inspire one of us here on HN to become director too.

------
nkurz
Unblocked: [http://archive.is/tiOAw](http://archive.is/tiOAw)

~~~
qilo
It looks like archive.is finally resolves correctly via Cloudflare DNS
servers.

~~~
Reedx
Wow, finally indeed. That's been a pain for the longest time. What was the
holdup anyway?

------
atlasunshrugged
There was also a very good interview done with him (~1.5hrs) a while back
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eua5iPUKw6Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eua5iPUKw6Y)

~~~
kevinskii
Unfortunately this was the interview that diminished my opinion of him
somewhat. He was obnoxiously self-absorbed and self-congratulatory throughout.

~~~
nowandlater
I see what you mean, but wow, his description of Klaus Kinski frothing at the
mouth while shattering a wine glass by screaming at it (whether true or not)
definitely makes me want to keep watching -- Herzog is unapologetically over
the top, but he sure knows how to tell a story.

~~~
at_a_remove
I mean, if there was someone who _could_ scream at a wine glass loud enough to
make it shatter, Klaus Kinksi would be that person. He was, by all accounts,
only of utility to humanity when chained to a stage. Even the director who
made "Please Kill Mr. Kinski" after working with him said that he was great in
front of a camera.

~~~
ghostcluster
You just need to scream at the resonant frequency of the glass to make it
shatter. You can teach yourself how to do it

------
hawkice
The paywall is stopping me from learning Herzog appreciates the Fast and
Furious franchise as much as I do.

